# CTF Neustadt/Aisch 28.06.2009



## Didi123 (6. Juni 2009)

...fährt außer mir noch jemand mit?

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start und fahr - je nach Höhenmeter - die 54er oder 72er Runde. 
Tendiere zur 72er, hab aber noch kein Profil von der Strecke.

Findet sich ein Grüppchen zusammen, ich hab nämlich keine Lust alleine zu fahren...?!
09:30 Uhr wäre eine gute Startzeit, denke ich.

Grüßle, Didi

Ahso, hier ist der Link: http://mfrc-online.de/main/28.0.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43&tx_ttnews[backPid]=26&cHash=19802590b8


----------



## Didi123 (20. Juni 2009)

fährt edz jemand mit...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (20. Juni 2009)

Ich


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Ich



Cool!


----------



## WürfelRadler (21. Juni 2009)

ich denke, ich auch (also noch nicht ganz sicher).

Man sollte aber von der Strecke nicht zuviel erwarten.
(Da sind wohl mehr Rennradfahrer unterwegs )
Ich bin letztes Jahr mit meinem Sohn die 32 km Runde gefahren.


----------



## Didi123 (22. Juni 2009)

Hier gibt's noch bissl mehr Infos: www.rc88.de/ctf.php


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Juni 2009)

900hm auf 74km sind ja nicht gerade viel. 
Aber bestimmt trotzdem ganz witzig.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen.


----------



## orchknurz (23. Juni 2009)

wer fährt nun alles mit? wegen fahrgemeinschaft usw.... habe momentan nur 2 sitze im Van aber platz für viele bikes


----------



## Didi123 (24. Juni 2009)

Könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen, ich fahr aber von Schwabach direkt nach Neustadt... irgendwelche Schwabacher dabei?!


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juni 2009)

also...


ich hoffe, das wetter hält, was wetter.com verspricht! 

soo schlecht schaut's ned aus






wenn's morgen früh halbwegs passabel aussieht werde ich gegen 8 losdüsen. d.h. ich wäre gegen 9 in neustadt.
dann noch anmelden und bissl dumm schauen - 09:30 sollte demnach als startzeit durchaus im bereich des möglichen liegen.

falls sich jemand anschließen möchte sollte er mir zwecks abstimmung am besten seine handy-nr. pnnen.

flo, mia...bei euch bleibt's dabei oder doch spessart?


----------



## WürfelRadler (27. Juni 2009)

ich bin raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (27. Juni 2009)

wir sind mit dabei.... beim spessart würde ich bei nachmeldung ganz hinten im startblock stehen-was für mich keinen sinn macht


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wir sind mit dabei.... beim spessart würde ich bei nachmeldung ganz hinten im startblock stehen-was für mich keinen sinn macht



okay, cool!
also ich fahr auf jeden fall nach NEA auch wenn's leicht regnen sollte (was natürlich nicht der fall sein wird! )
wenn's gießt wie aus eimern telefonieren wir morgen früh nochmal, ok?

@MTBerm...wie auch immer:
fährst du jetzt mit oder nicht?
falls ja, pn mir mal dein handy-nr., dann können wir uns am start zusammenrufen...


----------



## orchknurz (27. Juni 2009)

wir fahren auch gegen 8uhr los.
kommt der nils auch mit??? (20-loch mavic ust felgen haben wir im neuen katalog nicht mehr stehen


falls jemand lust auf arber-mrathon hat bitte bei mir melden


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,
kann doch nicht. Der Technikkurs bei Björn ist heute im warsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen. Haben abgebrochen und machen morgen weiter.

Setzte ich mich eben danach aufs HT und drehe noch mal ne größere Runde.

Wer ist eigentlich in Schneckenlohe dabei? Hoffentlich pisst es da nicht so wie heute...........


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wir fahren auch gegen 8uhr los.
> kommt der nils auch mit???


glaub nicht, dass er um die zeit schon unter den lebenden weilt... 



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann doch nicht. Der Technikkurs bei Björn ist heute im warsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen. Haben abgebrochen und machen morgen weiter.
> 
> Wer ist eigentlich in Schneckenlohe dabei? Hoffentlich pisst es da nicht so wie heute...........



schade!
wer oder was ist schneckenlohe?

edit: alles klar! www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de


----------



## orchknurz (28. Juni 2009)

4.7. ist der Schneckenlohe-Bike-Marathon und der ist super allerdings ist auch am 4.7. der 12h marathon in schnaittach

bei mir hat es gerade kurz geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juni 2009)

5.7 

Bei mir sieht das Wetter auch nicht gerade rosig aus. Eher so als würde der Himmel gleich in Tränen ausbrechen.  Ob der Jacko Fan war?


----------



## wetzi75 (28. Juni 2009)

Über Baden lacht die Sonne !!
....wünsch euch genauso viel glück


----------



## WürfelRadler (28. Juni 2009)

.... und wie wars ?


----------



## orchknurz (28. Juni 2009)

gutes wetter hatten wir  
dank der verschlammten strecke wurde es dann doch "anspruchsvoll" trocken wäre es recht öde geworden- nochmal würde ich sowas aber nicht fahren


----------



## blacksurf (29. Juni 2009)

klingt nach Waldautobahnen?


----------



## Didi123 (29. Juni 2009)

ja, allerdings.
paar trails waren zwar dabei, aber die waren entweder langweilig oder verschlammt.

wie flo schon gesagt hat - muss man nicht nochmal fahren...


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2009)

Na dann habe ich ja zum Glück nichts tolles verpasst


----------



## Conyo (29. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich ja zum Glück nichts tolles verpasst


 

na so würde ich das nicht sehen -> Es gab leckere Nutella-Brote mit Banane drauf  Yummi

... man hatte genug Zeit das abtrainierte wieder an zu futtern


----------

